# Using Credit Cards at Automatic Petrol Stations in France ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have heard mutterings about there are issues with using Credit Cards in French petrol stations where there isnt a Kiosk to pay normally.

Can people shed some light on this ?

Would my UK Visa/debit card not work on them ?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

NO :!: 

Well I don't think so anyway. It's a couple of months since we were in France but we always had to go to a 'manned' station. The automatic ones only accept French credit/debit cards.

Someone will now come along and contradict me!!!

I'll be watching with intrest as the auto stations do tend to be a little be cheaper.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Guys,

I don't think uk credit cards work in automated machines in France. The french cards work differently to ours (for now) in automated machines and prompt for a pin number to accept the transaction. I might also point out that i have never tried to use one for fear of losing the card to the machine, but am replying on comments from others.

There is a new system i'm sure you've all heard about called 'chip and pin' being introduced for our cards over the next few years which will be a similar sytem that the french use whereby you put your pin no into a machine for security verification as opposed to a signature. Whether this system will be compatible europe wide i have no idea. It would make sense though (so the answer is probably no!).

Reference the price of diesel, i always find it cheapest in the hypers.

pete.


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

Our 'chip 'n' pin' cards are not compatible with the French ones and will not be so for a few years, according to a handout from our bank. Just when we thought that life was going to be much simpler on our trips to France. 

Incidentally they never seem to check the signature when using the cards in French supermarkets. They probably think that our system is really quaint!

Wendy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Reference the price of diesel, i always find it cheapest in the hypers.


Def Peejay, the price has been consistenly around the €0.80 in Hypermarkets, Supermarket Petrol stations, whereas the Big chains i.e. Texaco/Shell etc etc are always a lot higher usually around the €0.90 mark.

Guess where we get our Diesel


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wendy,

Thats because we sign in english, the french don't understand english, so don't bother checking (!) :roll: 

sorry, i'm rambling.....

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I agree that the hypermarkets, in Calais usually Auchen, are the cheapest. I just meant that the automatic stations are usually cheaper the the normal garages.

I wish we could use the automatic station at Auchen near Disneyland Paris as that is by far the cheapest I have seen. It has the added difficult of being within the height barriers 'protecting' the car park. There is parking for Motorhomes for shopping but you can't get fuel!

I was under the impression that 'chip and pin' cards would be usable at those automatic places but it would appear not. Now why am I not surprised. :evil: 

Maverick


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

we've used the automatic stations with no probs - but that was some time ago - last time we went did notice several that had signs up


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Most frustrating for me is the fact that you try to have conversations about this with credit card companies in this country and they don't want to know - :x does anyone know if Visa themselves or similar have contact points?

David


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

drandall said:


> Most frustrating for me is the fact that you try to have conversations about this with credit card companies in this country and they don't want to know - :x does anyone know if Visa themselves or similar have contact points?
> 
> David


I would think you'd have to talk to the individual issuing company as well as Visa
but you could try www.visaeu.com there are bits there about chip cards and where to find ATMs etc etc etc

8)


----------



## 89537 (May 27, 2005)

About a month ago, I E-Mailed 'Goldfish' VISA and asked them if 'chip and pin' would allow use of their cards for this very purpose in France. This was after I'd received their advance notification re. a replacement card. 
I was told unequivocably YES !
Hope this doesn't mean some providers will be compatible and some not.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

I have tried it. Several times. With my former German credit cards as well as with my current Dutch one. Result:

*Forget it!* 

At least I have never lost a credit card in the machine, but it was also never accepted.

Background is that French credit cards are already for many years equipped with a chip in addition to the magnetic strip, and these machines only read the chip. So either get fuel during hypermarkets opening times, or spend a lot of money at the big brands.

Funny thing: The credit card machines at the road toll points on the French motorways have no problems accepting foreign cards.

I had already complained about that at my credit card company years ago, but they did not want to see the problem. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

I can confirm it is a NO NO. With my VISA, Switch, Mastercard and my works vending machine cards (had to try everything !!)

We got a ferry much earlier than planned last month, and found ourselves stuck in the early hours waiting for the petrol stations to open before we could purchase fuel, after trying about 5 or 6 automatic stations.

Of course I entered France with only about a quarter of a tank thinking I could save money by getting filled up as soon as we landed.

I have had my cards only for a couple of months so they are the latest chip n pin type. (works vending machine is chip n fish)

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Heres confirmation that chip and pin won't work in france for the foreseeable future, a lost oppurtunity as usual..

http://www.chipandpin.co.uk/consumer/using/abroad.html

pete.


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Last year one of my cards (Smile Visa) worked in a supermarket's unmanned, (sorry, unstaffed!), fuel station in Nice, but I didn't understand what I'd done to make it work and was unable to repeat the trick this year.


----------

